# Jackpot für CS:GO Skins in html



## NRH (17. Oktober 2017)

Hallo liebe Community,
ich bin ziemlicher Anfänger in der ganzen Programmierwelt. Ich habe mittlerweile die Grundlagen von html und CSS gelernt und kann auch problemlos eine grafische Website erstellen. Hier kommt das Problem:
Da ich nur statische Sachen kann bräuchte ich Hilfe im Bezug auf eine Art Jackpot ,wo man Skins aus dem Spiel "CS:GO" einbezahlen kann. Der Jackpot sollte sobald mind. 2 Spieler beigetreten sind von 90 Sekunden herunterzählen und dann je nach Wert der gesetzten Skins einen Sieger auswählen, welchem dann von einem Bot zugeschickt werden....

Ich habe keine Ahnung wie schwer soetwas ist aber ich habe mir dieses Ziel fest in den Kopf gesetzt, und bin auf eure Hilfe angewiesen...

mfg
NRH


----------



## Kalito (3. November 2017)

Hallo NRH

möchtest du einen Jackpot oder einen Countdown?

Wenn die Spieler sich am selben Browser eintragen, dann könntest du mit Javascript arbeiten. Erfolgt die Eintragung von mehreren Endgeräten aus, wirst du eine Serverseitige Verarbeitung (PHP und Mysql) nicht herum kommen.

Damit du die Daten zu "CS:GO" bekommst, bräuchte das Spiel eine entsprechende API.


----------

